# Met Summer season



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

For any opera lovers, in case you don't know, the Met is replaying operas from the last few years in HD around the country. Last Wednesday it was The Barber of Seville, this Wednesday is The Magic Flute.

The schedule runs until September.


----------

